# Lurking And Learning



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading all the posts and realized I have a heck of a lot to learn about loom knitting! Figured it was about time I said "HI" :-D :-D 

I've had and used the large yellow and the small blue round ones off and on for about 3+ years, mostly hats and some Tea Pot Cosies. Not terribly innovative like all you lovely folks. 

But my favorite one that travels with me is my Le Grand Trico-Express. There are 32 hoops/pegs/whatever you want to call them, on each side and it doesn't take very long to make great flat things, like scarves, cowls, etc. With the three different width settings, I can use several different yarns, which is really nice. Now I need to learn to do more than those scarves & cowls on it.

Marge


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish I could get a better look at the loom. It looks nice. Is it vintage? I have the long long and I see how they make baby blankets and ones for preemies as well. You start on one side and go around to the other side then back around. I haven' tried it yet. As soon as I get all my knitting done then I ;ll be able to. They have a section now for just looming. I don't know if you found it or not but if you go home and scroll down you'll see it and then you can subscribe to it.

Good luck!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

That is one I haven't seen before. Looks like fun. There are a number of books and websites that will fire your imagination. Here are some suggestions to get you started.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Loom-Patterns
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/free-patterns.html
http://lkcmag.com
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/
http://books.google.com/books?id=7CSY-PgZSOoC&pg=PA140&lpg=PA140&dq=loom+knitting+magazines&source=bl&ots=sA6uJgYOc3&sig=x8f0vjgdwlgDqC3RQ3C9zSSrOFU&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Dg-VU8GOK4XsoAT7p4DoAw&ved=0CEkQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=loom%20knitting%20magazines&f=false


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Buttons said:


> I wish I could get a better look at the loom. It looks nice. Is it vintage? I have the long long and I see how they make baby blankets and ones for preemies as well. You start on one side and go around to the other side then back around. I haven' tried it yet. As soon as I get all my knitting done then I ;ll be able to.
> Good luck!


Hi Buttons,

Yes, it's vintage. I just don't know the exact year, although someone once told me it had to be made in the 70's or 80's. She said it is unique and that the workmanship with the wood and all the various metal parts told her it had to be at least that old. That was about 10+ years ago  The instruction sheet (in French) was put out by a company in Bavaria. No dates. Sigh. I've attached a couple more pictures.

I just adore this one. I've looked at so many flat ones but they just don't interest me like this one does.  In fact, just after I posted, I immediately got out some yarn and started in again. LOL.

Marge


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Aunt Nay said:


> That is one I haven't seen before. Looks like fun. There are a number of books and websites that will fire your imagination. Here are some suggestions to get you started.


Wow, thank you so very much! I'll start visiting all of them tomorrow first thing in the morning.

I'll probably be asking a lot of dumb questions, so bear with me. 
Marge


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

You might be interested in this community

http://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106562324460068162567?cfem=1


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is where you go for loom knitting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-101-1.html


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Buttons said:


> Here is where you go for loom knitting
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-101-1.html


I'm confused ... isn't that where I am right now?

Oh, also found my little Pocket Knitter, think it's 15 stitches. Haven't used that in quite awhile. Found the instruction sheet, too, which is amazing. 

Marge


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> I'm confused ... isn't that where I am right now?
> 
> Oh, also found my little Pocket Knitter, think it's 15 stitches. Haven't used that in quite awhile. Found the instruction sheet, too, which is amazing.
> 
> Marge


Yes, you are but these are various sectors here depending on your interests. That link is to a list of loom knitting forums.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting. That one is interesting.
I haven't done loom knitting in years.
I had one that was made in the 70's and it was yellow plastic long loom
I came with a yellow plastic pick.
I bought in November or December of 1971.
I would just do figure 8's on it and made a lot of reversible scarves.
My son's teachers all got scarves for Christmas.
One year, I made strips and put them together and made an afghan.
I lost it in one of my moves. But, I liked that loom more than I like the newer plastic ones that they have today.
I think it was the spacing of the pins that I liked and distance across the loom.
Dick


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love that loom. Looks so interesting... with curved pegs. And adjustable.. thanks for showing us...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Those "pegs" are much better than the newer plastic ones. You tend to get hooked on the edges of them.
With yours, I bet the yarns slip off so nicely!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yes, you are but these are various sectors here depending on your interests. That link is to a list of loom knitting forums.


AH HA! Thanks, SwampCatNana, now I got it.  I have no clue why I just didn't click on it and see what it was all about.  Thanks for the patience.
Marge


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Those "pegs" are much better than the newer plastic ones. You tend to get hooked on the edges of them.
> With yours, I bet the yarns slip off so nicely!


Yours will do that because you have the Boye set. I have Knifty Knitter and I also have Darice from Hobby Lobby and they don't get hook up. If you look at the top and then under, you will see a slit and that is where the yarn gets hooked onto.. I don't recommend the Boye to anyone for that reason only.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> Those "pegs" are much better than the newer plastic ones. You tend to get hooked on the edges of them. With yours, I bet the yarns slip off so nicely!


Yes, they do.  Even the yarns that have a tendency for the strands to split a bit. And they allow me to ply different textured yarns easier than with the plastic pegs.
Marge


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

that is true but I didn't like it and had to take mine back. It was driving me nuts.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

*Buttons*, I have the Knifty Knitter set. However, I compensate for the "catching" by pulling outward a bit when I remove the yarn from a peg.

*MKdesigner* - do they still sell your kind?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> *Buttons*, I have the Knifty Knitter set. However, I compensate for the "catching" by pulling outward a bit when I remove the yarn from a peg.
> *MKdesigner* - do they still sell your kind?


I wish they did!  I'd buy more. I've looked online at the All-In-One, but would have to see one in person. Not sure if that would suit my needs. Our local JoAnns is out of them at the moment. (http://www.knittingboard.com/) The 28" one is adjustable for depth and they do have steel ball-tip pins. I like that. :thumbup:

Marge


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Do a search on google to see what you come up with. You might be surprised what you may find. lol


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> I wish they did!  I'd buy more. I've looked online at the All-In-One, but would have to see one in person. Not sure if that would suit my needs. Our local JoAnns is out of them at the moment. (http://www.knittingboard.com/) The 28" one is adjustable for depth and they do have steel ball-tip pins. I like that. :thumbup:
> 
> Marge


This link seems to be gone. How long ago did you get this from Jo-Ann Fabrics?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> This link seems to be gone. How long ago did you get this from Jo-Ann Fabrics?


Just google knitting boards.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> I wish they did!  I'd buy more. I've looked online at the All-In-One, but would have to see one in person. Not sure if that would suit my needs. Our local JoAnns is out of them at the moment. (http://www.knittingboard.com/) The 28" one is adjustable for depth and they do have steel ball-tip pins. I like that. :thumbup:
> 
> Marge


Please remove the ( ) from your web address. Then it will work! Try the All-n-One Loom, 3/8" gauge, from JoAnn's with the 50% off coupon, under $24.00 plus tax. Then send for a 2nd set of the 5" sliders "Magic Loop" do two socks at once! I think some of the Knitting Board patterns might work on your pretty loom. Moon Loomer PS You may want to try the Kiss Loom site. Those looms use the same "peg" as your loom.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Knifty-Knitter-Round-Looms/dp/B003IH8A5E - These you can only get online.

http://www.amazon.com/Darice-1171-58-Round-Plastic-Knitting/dp/B001GAHFHY - you can also get these at Hobby Lobby. You also can order these from online.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

you can do "double Knitting" on your loom. It is a neat loom...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Check the Noble Knitter brand;
http://voices.yahoo.com/noble-knitter-25-review-5688482.html


----------



## larc (Aug 22, 2012)

Am wondering if those metal ones are heavy ... especially for arthritis fingers/hands ?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't know they made metal knitting boards. I've never seen one. Send pick of one if you can.


----------

